# calls



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

what calls would you recomend for a large pack and pups and im a beginer so i need an easy call as in easy i mean easy to make a coyote sound :jammin:


----------



## MsDeerHunter (Dec 13, 2007)

go electronic

You get what you pay for, 
but what kind of budget are you looking at ?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

buy a 9.99 critter call!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Go with what Levi said. Great calls, cheap, and sturdy. You will learn a lot about coyote hunting if you start with some hand calls. Learn to make a variety of sounds. Practice everyday. I blow calls everyday on the way to work.


----------



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

i dont want a really expensive call il go 100 but i wanna learn how to do it


----------



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

also where could i get a 9.99 critter call or where do you get them any website you would recomend


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

If you want a easy to blow great sounding call for rabbit distress sounds go to www.purepredator.com . If you want a critter call i know all the sportsman wharehouse stores or any good hunting store that carries anything to do with coyotes will carry critter call brand. Good Luck


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You can also order most calls of of that company's website. Do a search. Allpredatorcalls.com carries pretty much everything you want too and they ship fast!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love my Crit'r Call SongDog. It was cheap, it's easy to use and sounds good. Gander Mountain(if there're any around where you're at) is where I got mine.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

mouth call all the way baby just give it some feeling quiver it and give it some hand mov :sniper: e ment and youll do good the electronic calls are no good


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I really like the Dan Thompson predator calls (mouth calls). Here's a link to the website:

http://www.danthompsongamecalls.com/

I use the PC3 and Red Desert Howler--both good, and reasonably cheap.


----------

